# Two RTG in Two 180 tank



## Kimrocks

Latest Update -


----------



## deepRED

Hey Kimson, you've done a great job with that aro, looks good!


----------



## Kimrocks

Thanks Jeremy ! The bigger one is from Dave's tank. Had my eye on him since I saw his tank ages ago - : ). 

I know this may sound silly but I strongly felt I had to have him - actually I cannot explain why . . . 

Perhaps in previous life. . . - : ).

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kimrocks

Video Update -


----------



## Clownloachlover

what do you feed a monster like that? Love the flag tail as well!


----------



## Kimrocks

Mainly Superworms from Live Crickets, Mealworms, and Superworms at Super Cricket Worm and Cricket Farm and Aro floating stick pellets.


----------



## m_class2g

Looking good Kim!


----------



## Brendan

He's big and chubby, make 180G look small , good job Kim!


----------



## Kimrocks

Thanks Mike and Brendan!

Here is an update video on the other RTG with the group of Discus from the 2nd Contest:


----------



## Kimrocks

Latest Update - Video taken 1 Jan 2015:


----------



## Momobobo

You're breaking all the rules aren't yah  beautiful tank and fish!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Rules? What rules? Never heard of the saying "Rules were made to be broken"? Great looking tank Kim.


----------



## Kimrocks

Thanks guys - : ) - they all seem to thrive together really well. 

I saw KingEl's Monster tank sometime back and his tank really was a testimony that there are really no Set Rules - Earl made the impossible possible!


----------



## Kimrocks

Chanced upon the RTG taking a bit of a nap at the bottom of the tank this morning - was back swimming and eating after a few minutes.


----------



## mrbob

wow nice tank Kim I can't believe those smaller Africans aren't dinner? I have never seen my RTG at the bottom of the tank? nice Flagtail im looking for one as well!! good job!!


----------



## Kimrocks

Thanks Bob! Would really like to get one of your rays but they will decimate the plants - : ).

The RTG leaves the Cichlids alone, it is the Endli Bichir that tries to eat them.


----------



## hondas3000

My fish . Its good that the fish eating well but I really don't like how aro is stay in one place and many branch like that. Aro is a swimmer so they must be swim around the tank and if aro in one place like that then its is also a sign something is not right. He is no longer King in the tank. Those pointy branch is really bad as the aro can spook, and it will damage the aro. But yeah you don't want to see aro stay at bottom of tank in one spot like that.


----------



## mrbob

That's what I'm worried about I have never seen this? Good to see you back Dave..


----------



## hondas3000

mrbob said:


> That's what I'm worried about I have never seen this? Good to see you back Dave..


yeah I am back but I am on the dark side now, going to keep reef instead of fresh water.


----------



## tommyragasa

Wow that's a really beautiful Flag tail!


----------



## Kimrocks

hondas3000 said:


> My fish . Its good that the fish eating well but I really don't like how aro is stay in one place and many branch like that. Aro is a swimmer so they must be swim around the tank and if aro in one place like that then its is also a sign something is not right. He is no longer King in the tank. Those pointy branch is really bad as the aro can spook, and it will damage the aro. But yeah you don't want to see aro stay at bottom of tank in one spot like that.


Hi Dave! Long time no hear. Yup I am indeed keeping a close eye on the Aro. The sharpy end of the driftwood does look dangerous, it is actually quite flushed against the side of the tank.

My suspicion is that it has to do with the temperature fluctuations, water from auto-drip sometimes drops the temp when it gets very cold (2 x 300W heaters unable to cope) - monitoring this closely now.

BTW - Where did you buy the raw salt you used for your tank before? It was in a small sack.


----------



## Kimrocks

tommyragasa said:


> Wow that's a really beautiful Flag tail!


Thanks Tommy!

Got him when he was just around 3-inches long. It has grown quite a bit and can grow even bigger apparently.


----------



## hondas3000

Kimrocks said:


> Hi Dave! Long time no hear. Yup I am indeed keeping a close eye on the Aro. The sharpy end of the driftwood does look dangerous, it is actually quite flushed against the side of the tank.
> 
> My suspicion is that it has to do with the temperature fluctuations, water from auto-drip sometimes drops the temp when it gets very cold (2 x 300W heaters unable to cope) - monitoring this closely now.
> 
> BTW - Where did you buy the raw salt you used for your tank before? It was in a small sack.


King Ed, just tell them fresh water salt.


----------



## tommyragasa

Kimrocks said:


> Thanks Tommy!
> 
> Got him when he was just around 3-inches long. It has grown quite a bit and can grow even bigger apparently.


How long did it take u to raise him to that size?


----------



## Kimrocks

Flagtail with us for 2-3 years now . . .

Latest Update Video -


----------



## Kimrocks




----------



## Kimrocks




----------



## Kimrocks




----------



## Kimrocks

Latest update - 14 June 2015


----------



## Kimrocks

Thinking about an In Wall Garden over tanks that takes water out of tank and drops back in.


----------



## Kimrocks

Close Up


----------



## Kimrocks

Latest video update of the tanks -


----------



## Reckon

WOW those tanks and fish look great! Thanks for putting the arowanas in tanks that aren't bare glass.


----------



## Kimrocks

Reckon said:


> WOW those tanks and fish look great! Thanks for putting the arowanas in tanks that aren't bare glass.


Thanks Lawson!

BTW - Quite a number of those plants came from you.

Grew them in a smaller tank and gradually moved them to these bigger tanks as I trimmed them - : ).


----------



## MEDHBSI

Just think of the huge tank you could build in that spot . Awesome aros


----------



## hondas3000

Nice update Kim. With all the fish out there I still like Aro the most, especially when looking at these video. So many character in Aro. Someday I will get my man cave back when kids are old and move out and I can start aro farm hehehe.


----------

